# almost $2000 of mac / nars / benefit and more for $200 (canadian)



## resin (Nov 25, 2006)

i just wanted to show what i bought from a woman on craigslist for $200 (canadian) two weeks ago.
almost $2000 worth of makeup!  most of it is brand new and barely used too.
i spend some of my rent money on it but hey wouldn't you?! my boyfriend said it was ok and said no more makeup!







i depotted everything and now i have to get palettes galore! i'll be taking pictures of my entire makeup stash real soon.


*pics before i took it out of the boxes*
i had it on my desk for two days after just staring at it in awe and wondering if i was dreaming or not, so i took pictures of it all in boxes before going through it all. 








edited: here is the list of some stuff that she sent me in a email, she also threw in TONS more for me.

MAC Eyeshadow Pots
Anti-establishment 
Arena
Bagatelle
Club
Expensive Pink
Gorgeous Gold
Greystone
Juxt
Metamorph
Moth Brown
Mulch
Mylar
Naked Lunch
Oceanique
Orange Tangent
Paradisco
Pollen
Putty
Sable
Satin Taupe
Scene
Shale
Shimmermoss (crushed – can be used like a pigment)
Shroom
Sumptuous Olive
Tempting
Trax
Velour
Woodwinked

MAC Four-Pans
Cranberry, Hush, Nylon, & _________ (I can’t remember the name)

Trax, Beauty Marked, ________ & _________ (I probably should have labled them!)

MAC Pigments
Melon (approx. 70% full)
Rose bnib

MAC Paint
Untitled (approx. 70% full)

MAC Blushes
Blushbaby
Coygirl
Dame
Dollymix
Honour
Mocha
Peachykeen

MAC Mineralize SkinFinishes
Petticoat
So Ceylon

NARS Blushes
Angelika
Deep Throat
Lovejoy
Orgasm

NARS Eyeshadows
Cairo
Ondine
Ashes to Ashes
There’s 1 more but it’s from Japan and I can’t read the Japanese label

NARS Lust for Life Palette
Lips: Pigalle, Fire Down Below, Dolce Vita
Cheeks: Amour, Mata Hari
Eyes: Tokyo, New York


*i'll write down more of it tomorrow!*


----------



## labwom (Nov 25, 2006)

Very cool! I just bought 18 Mac brushes from a woman on Craiglist for $150.  I also got a $100 Sephora giftcard from another woman on that site for $50 last Christmas.  I love that site.


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 25, 2006)

That is a fantastic lot!! You're so lucky to get those MSF's in there too! Happy Holidays!!


----------



## juli (Nov 25, 2006)

oh wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what an awesome haulage! everything for $200.  I already can tell  few of the specktrattes will be lil bit jealous for ur msfs. teehehehe jp!


----------



## aziza (Nov 25, 2006)

Are you f*ucking serious!!!!! I need to start looking at the sale section of Craigslist instead of the "Best Of" section. I'm so jealous!


----------



## user79 (Nov 25, 2006)

Amazing deal! Lucky girl!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Nov 25, 2006)

You seriously scored! Great haul!


----------



## natalie75 (Nov 25, 2006)

*What is Craiglist?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *labwom* 

 
_Very cool! I just bought 18 Mac brushes from a woman on Craiglist for $150.  I also got a $100 Sephora giftcard from another woman on that site for $50 last Christmas.  I love that site._

 
I Googled Craiglist and didn't come up with anything, what is it? Thanks


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 25, 2006)

Amazing


----------



## Janice (Nov 25, 2006)

Smoking hot deal woman!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *natalie75* 

 
_I Googled Craiglist and didn't come up with anything, what is it? Thanks_

 
http://www.craigslist.org


----------



## aziza (Nov 25, 2006)

I forgot to congratulate you on your haul!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm still in shock.


----------



## resin (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *labwom* 

 
_Very cool! I just bought 18 Mac brushes from a woman on Craiglist for $150.  I also got a $100 Sephora giftcard from another woman on that site for $50 last Christmas.  I love that site._

 

great deal! this woman also gave me

2 mac brushes
2 lise watier 
1 cargo buffer brush
1 stila buffer brush
and some quo (high end canadian drug store brushes)

yeah craigslist is amazing
i usually just search "mac" or "nars" or "cosmetics"
but usually get mac computers so i just sift through those.
:]


----------



## resin (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 

 
_Are you f*ucking serious!!!!! I need to start looking at the sale section of Craigslist instead of the "Best Of" section. I'm so jealous!_

 
yep lol
i usually look at the clothing and accessories part
this kind lady was a makeup addict and barely used anything
she said she had to buy it just to have it.


----------



## Lalli (Nov 26, 2006)

ooo wicked haul!! do they sell to ppl outside of the US..


----------



## resin (Nov 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lalli* 

 
_ooo wicked haul!! do they sell to ppl outside of the US.._

 
craigslist is worldwide and i got it from the local one
go to www.craigslist.org and look for your country then search the locals!


----------



## luvme4me (Nov 26, 2006)

Congrats I am jealous but how do you know they aren't just gonna scam you?


----------



## resin (Nov 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvme4me* 

 
_Congrats I am jealous but how do you know they aren't just gonna scam you?_

 
she brought the makeup to my house and showed me so i knew it was authentic. but i guess you gotta ask for photos/etc and whatnot
just like buying off ebay
heh


----------



## ben (Nov 26, 2006)

lucky!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Nov 27, 2006)

Awesome!!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow! It's like buying someone's whole collection! Congrats on the great deal!


----------



## Bernadette (Nov 27, 2006)

Congratulations! That is such an amazing deal... I'm going to start searching that section of Craiglist from now on, thanks for the tip


----------



## kalice (Nov 30, 2006)

O.O oh was this that girl who was selling them for like a dollar each in Toronto on craigslist? I think I just missed it by a couple days. Congrats!


----------



## jennystalin (Dec 1, 2006)

what category did you see make up on??


----------



## mizzTruLe (Dec 1, 2006)

OMG are you serious?? all of that for only 200?? soo lucky! i try to find makeup like that on craigslist but its really rare for people to be selling makeup on there.


----------



## resin (Dec 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennystalin* 

 
_what category did you see make up on??_

 
clothing and accessories


----------



## resin (Dec 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizzTruLe* 

 
_OMG are you serious?? all of that for only 200?? soo lucky! i try to find makeup like that on craigslist but its really rare for people to be selling makeup on there._

 
yeah so serious
i completely hit the jackpot with this


----------



## SHARKIA (Dec 1, 2006)

THATS COOL


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 1, 2006)

Very nice! Darn you Austin Craigslist... sell your makeup to meeeeee!


----------



## macface (Dec 1, 2006)

thats so cool I need to check it out.


----------



## resin (Dec 31, 2006)

yeah just keep looking online


----------



## mistella (Dec 31, 2006)

OMG lucky!


----------

